# [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets at Orlando Magic



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(8-5)/(9-3)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, November 22, 7:00 PM ET*



















*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*


















*Nelson / Pietrus / Turkoglu / Lewis / Howard*


_*Preview*_



> Orlando Magic center Dwight Howard is having an exceptional season, and he stepped up again late in his team's last game.
> 
> Though Houston Rockets star Tracy McGrady has struggled so far, he also came up big in the fourth quarter of his team's most recent outing.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

I really wonder how Yao will play against "the best center" Dwight. Every time they meet his owns them, so I can hope history is right.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

The best two center in the league versus each other.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Howard is the best center in the league, and will remain so unless Yao returns to form.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Turkoglu isn't playing tonight. Bogans started in his place.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

anyone got a link for this game? nba broadband doesn't have this game thanks to NBA TV


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Try justintv. Don't know if it works though.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Wow another injury plus some bad calls on Yao. :sadbanana:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

*************.net if anyone remembers it is back. PM me for link


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

How does Dwight have 4 fouls if we've only shot like 6 free throws?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Chuck Hayes/Carl Landry>Dwight


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*



Legend-Like said:


> Wow another injury plus some bad calls on Yao. :sadbanana:


what injury? and Yao had a nice game :clap:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Refs were blatantly cheating and we still won. **** the refs. Tony Brothers(who called the phantom flop on AK47 in the playoffs) really has it out for us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Hell ill take the win thats for sure


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Oh ya and with that, Yao wins the battle between Dwight and him once again...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Anyone watched the game? How did we look?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*



Cornholio said:


> Anyone watched the game? How did we look?


It was pretty much back and forth. Dwight was pretty much fouling Yao every time he touched the ball and got called for 3 in the 1st half and an early one in the 2nd half, but he remained in the game. Then in the 2nd half the refs completely took over, calling 3 incredible phantom fouls on Yao, and letting Dwight get away with everything. The game looked completely rigged. 

JJ Redick shot 10 freethrows..... let me clarify that again...... JJ REDICK SHOT 10 ****ING FREETHROWS!!!! On one possession it was so bad, he came around a corner but nobody was in front of him. He was allowed to stop, set his feet to make the pass(but since his defender dropped back in the passing lane he was unsure whether to shoot), then take an extra step to fire up a wild layup. Foul on Yao because he was the closest to Redick.

We basically won the game playing 5 vs 8.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> It was pretty much back and forth. Dwight was pretty much fouling Yao every time he touched the ball and got called for 3 in the 1st half and an early one in the 2nd half, but he remained in the game. Then in the 2nd half the refs completely took over, calling 3 incredible phantom fouls on Yao, and letting Dwight get away with everything. The game looked completely rigged.
> 
> *JJ Redick shot 10 freethrows..... let me clarify that again...... JJ REDICK SHOT 10 ****ING FREETHROWS!!!!* On one possession it was so bad, he came around a corner but nobody was in front of him. He was allowed to stop, set his feet to make the pass(but since his defender dropped back in the passing lane he was unsure whether to shoot), then take an extra step to fire up a wild layup. Foul on Yao because he was the closest to Redick.
> 
> We basically won the game playing 5 vs 8.


:laugh: Thanks for the recap.

Yao should dominate the next game. The Heat have no center. :rbanana:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Yeah the game was rigged. Every call on Yao was 'cheap' and bull-**** but every call on Dwight was fair and legit.... You could clearly tell the refs cheating intentions against Yao by Dwight only playing 5 mins in the dam 1st half. They were cleary trying to hold Yao back in this one!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*



Blue Magic said:


> Yeah the game was rigged. Every call on Yao was 'cheap' and bull-**** but every call on Dwight was fair and legit.... You could clearly tell the refs cheating intentions against Yao by Dwight only playing 5 mins in the dam 1st half. They were cleary trying to hold Yao back in this one!


Main Entry: sar·cas·tic 
Pronunciation: \sär-ˈkas-tik\ 
Function: adjective 
Date: 1695 
1 : having the character of sarcasm <sarcastic criticism> 
2 : given to the use of sarcasm : caustic <a sarcastic critic> 
— sar·cas·ti·cal·ly \-ti-k(ə-)lē\ adverb 
synonyms: sarcastic , satiric , ironic , sardonic mean marked by bitterness and a power or will to cut or sting. sarcastic implies an intentional inflicting of pain by deriding, taunting, or ridiculing <a critic known for his sarcastic remarks>. satiric implies that the intent of the ridiculing is censure and reprobation <a satiric look at contemporary society>. ironic implies an attempt to be amusing or provocative by saying usually the opposite of what is meant <made the ironic observation that the government could always be trusted>. sardonic implies scorn, mockery, or derision that is manifested by either verbal or facial expression <surveyed the scene with a sardonic smile>.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

wtf? he wasn't being sarcastic tho, but thanks for trying?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

Yao Ming OWNED Dwight Howard.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*

So Dwight Howard still the best center?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*



Legend-Like said:


> So Dwight Howard still the best center?


Yes, Yao just owns him every time they play.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic*



> The guy has great length, is a great jumper and gets off the floor impossibly quickly. How anyone can beat this guy to a jump ball is difficult to imagine.
> 
> On Saturday, Yao Ming did.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2008/11/yao_pulls_on_supermans_cape_an.html


----------

